# Innovation support new law



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

There is new law to support innovations
Unlocking Filipinnovation

Left to see result of it. 
One part is a bad sign though, part of money go to officials as LGU. Politicians and officials are known for being TERRIBLE at such in our home countries too 🤣 
But private sector is suppoused to get some by this too 

((Sad ,my businesses cant get any 😭  by one thing we "revolutionize" with is kind of "common knowledge" in some other countries, and improving equipment we made isnt an invention, its just a modification.))


----------

